# Craftsman professional Router Table #926608



## mcrmb1 (Jan 4, 2014)

well routing is new to me so im trying to learn some thing new. bought a new dewalt DW618B3 & a Craftsman professional Router Table #926608 it looks just like the Bosch RA1171 Router Table any info if they are the same would be nice and can i buy a mounting plate to fit dewalt DW618 to it


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am sorry for My mistake! I destroyed My message! I wanted to respond to the message where You were wanted to purchase a pattern for the mount, or bolt layout! That can be accomplished by taking the bottom plate from Your router. That plastic "phenolic plate" is the only pattern You will need! It gives You the bolt, and bit opening dimensions. Be sure to very carefully lay out the center hole, and if You are troubled by that, use a 1/2 in. drill bit with a nice sharp center point. Chuck it into Your router, and turn by hand on Your finished plate that Your making. This way, You are assured of a very accurate centered hole! I an not sure if the router tables are identical, nut I hope this part gives You a little help. Again, Sorry for My making My 1st. reply disappear! And Happy route- ring!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sears doesn't manufacture anything like that so they could be the same. You'll probably have to mount the router in the plate yourself as Howard outlined. I think there is a "sticky thread" on the forum homepage that gives detailed instruction on how to do that since it is an often asked question.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch RA1171 and the Craftsman 26608 tables are identical.


----------

